# itching all over



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi
I am sorry as this is my second question in the past few weeks.
I have started itching all over and it's very uncomfortable. Not just my belly, but arms legs, back, chest and boobs too.
I am trying to wear loose clothing.  Is it safe to take a bath? i haven't has one since becoming pregnant. Is there anything else i can do or worry about?
Many many thanks in advanced.

Aquababe xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

You can have a bath, it's fine as long as it's not too hot. It is worth seeing your gp though on Monday as they may want to take some blood from you, or if it gets worse, ring the hospital tomorrow,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

